# Question: It okay if I post these videos?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Hey folks, just wondering if you guys would be okay with me posting a weekly freestyle break down video on the trick tips forum? I'm trying a new thing where once every week or two I analyse and break down one of my students riding footage and record the break down so that hopefully others can learn from their mistakes.

Just wanted to see if you fellow forum posters were okay with me posting the video here whenever I upload a new lesson in the series?

I try not to be too spammy with my own site links/content, I know I never like it when companies use our forums as a promotion board and never actually give back to the forum community, so I wanted to check if you guys were okay with it first.

For reference, the videos will be similar to this:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Fine by me ;-)


----------



## jj998 (Apr 11, 2013)

That would be grreat. You make quality vids and provide great insight.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

sounds great.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

it will definitely help my riding so I'm a big* YES !!*


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not a problem at all. Go for it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Could you not give Jed a sub forum in tips & tricks where he can post and be admin for just that forum. That way it would be more controlled and effective at helping others in there learning and where questions that are directed for a coach could be aimed with no issues...???

Just an idea... Don't know how that would work in a forum like this, but it would probably make more sense than having his vids etc spread through the whole forum for tips and tricks...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Good content is good content. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Could you not give Jed a sub forum in tips & tricks where he can post and be admin for just that forum. That way it would be more controlled and effective at helping others in there learning and where questions that are directed for a coach could be aimed with no issues...???
> 
> Just an idea... Don't know how that would work in a forum like this, but it would probably make more sense than having his vids etc spread through the whole forum for tips and tricks...


I like this ^ good stuff


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: from me!


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

In!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jed said:


> I try not to be too spammy with my own site links/content, I know I never like it when companies use our forums as a promotion board and never actually give back to the forum community, so I wanted to check if you guys were okay with it first.


I'm pretty sure if Burton was running around here giving us free stuff we wouldn't object either. :laugh:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Could you not give Jed a sub forum in tips & tricks where he can post and be admin for just that forum. That way it would be more controlled and effective at helping others in there learning and where questions that are directed for a coach could be aimed with no issues...???
> 
> Just an idea... Don't know how that would work in a forum like this, but it would probably make more sense than having his vids etc spread through the whole forum for tips and tricks...


good idea, and it can be done! on a truck forum i moderate we have sub forums for our official vendors. Kinda like how you've described.


----------

